# WWII Weapon Poll...



## Lucky13 (Apr 21, 2007)

Which were best in their respective field?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 21, 2007)

Well your poll up there contains too many weapons of different types.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 21, 2007)

Sorry boss.....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 22, 2007)

I mean how can you compare a Panzerfaust to a M1903 Springfield?


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2007)

Can we just delete the poll part of this Adler and keep it simple as to which was the best Rifle, Sub Machine Gun, Machine Gun etc. etc?
I willingly admit that I took it a tiny bit too far with too many choices in the poll which made too complicated....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 22, 2007)

I am closing this thread and starting it over in another thread.


----------

